# Jobs in hospitality Abu Dhabi



## SophianicIrony (Dec 13, 2012)

I am interviewing for a position within my company that sounds like the salary is around 4000 AED monthly with included shared accomodation or housing allowance, medical, dental, one way transportation, free meals on duty, etc. as a guest relations manager at a hotel in Abu Dhabi. This is low comparatively to what I am making in the US. My wife and I live a very modest lifestyle and spend little to no money on entertainment as we are trying to aggressively pay off student loans. Does anyone have any insight on whether this is a respectable salary for this type of position in a hotel? Secondly, my wife is certified to teach english as a second language, what is the demand/pay like for jobs of this nature in the UAE? Could she tutor privately, is there a market for that? I'm not sure how much the housing allowance would be. Is this enough to even have our basic needs met (Housing, electricity, food)? Are there any suggestions for other jobs we could seek out in the UAE? I have 2 years of management experience in hospitality in the US. Thanks for anyone's advice and input,


----------



## princeazmi (Nov 3, 2012)

The salary definitely being offered is too low... Your wife can easily get a job here as a Teacher. All the best...


----------

